# Breakfast IS Tiffany...blonde and zombies combo



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just in time for Halloween...I've finished up Resin Rhino's fantastic "Breakfast is Tiffany." 

I can't say enough good things about this kit. It is really well put together -everything fit perfectly - it's a great value on a great sculpt. That's a weighty bit of resin, when you get everything on there.

As to my paintup, I figured that if Tiffany was putting her back to an exterior door in a house surrounded by zombies...she had to be a blonde. :roll: Plus, that's my favorite hair color for girl kits, even though it's the hardest to paint. I wanted a real contrast between the pale, blond Tiffany and the greenish, decaying zombies. 

Things are looking pretty bad for Team Tiff at the moment, but you never know....Hope you like her!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The kit and the painting look great. But it's already too late for her, because it looks like one of the zombies has bitten her left arm.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Really nice job of painting the skin tones, the clothing, and the rotting zombie flesh. That Tiffany babe sure has a dynamite body. Looks like she's about to get ripped in more ways than one, if you know what I mean!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sick! in a cool way!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome! Now you just have to paint "Go Lakers" on her shirt. ~ Just joking!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow!...Cool kit! Great job :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work on that! I've been a big Zombies fan for a while now and just had a marathon this weekend 'cause I was feeling sorta crappy-like and couldn't do much more than zone out on the couch or my chair upstairs in my office. Looks like Tiffany might wanna eat the licorce before it's too late and she's eaten alive!  

Thanks for sharin' the work! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a terriffic kit!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! 



MadCap Romanian said:


> Awesome! Now you just have to paint "Go Lakers" on her shirt. ~ Just joking!


Yeah, I thought about either a slogan on her shirt or a see-through quality, but I restrained myself on both counts!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very Cool!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Looks like Tiffany might wanna eat the licorce before it's too late and she's eaten alive!


I think it's a rifle...but HA HA!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That's an all around cool build up, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice job, Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great job.
Love the color choice.
And the way that shirt turned out really gives it some realism.
The fleshtones are sweet!

I've got this kit and have been meaning to get it out and get started on it.
This might just be the inspiration I need.

If anyone is interested, I have an OOB review of the kit on my site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/misc/tiffany/bit.htm


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why do they always do that, even after the audience screamed...DON'T BACK UP!!!!! She's so fresh looking.....I mean she's toast! 

It is a gross looking paint job, and the babe came out looking fresh. You do awesome work!

I too took in Zombie movies this past weekend, so the memory is ....fresh...to how they look, and you got it!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Awesome Paul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Great build up and paint job!

She looks a little like Jenny McCarthy to me.:thumbsup:


----------

